# Attaching tube bands



## Ducati250Single (Apr 5, 2015)

I did a search here and can't seem to find how the tubular bands were attached in a video I saw a few days ago. This slingshot had a wood fork, and just holes drilled in it, the tubes went straight through and appeared to have something inserted in the end to keep them from pulling back through. May have been steel shot??? Or a plug of some sort. Does anyone have an idea of what I'm talking about? Looked like a good simple method. Thanks.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Ducati250Single said:


> I did a search here and can't seem to find how the tubular bands were attached in a video I saw a few days ago. This slingshot had a wood fork, and just holes drilled in it, the tubes went straight through and appeared to have something inserted in the end to keep them from pulling back through. May have been steel shot??? Or a plug of some sort. Does anyone have an idea of what I'm talking about? Looked like a good simple method. Thanks.


yes to all you said. some use a steel ball, some use a plug of wood. there are many ways to attach, just find one youre comfortable with.


----------



## Ducati250Single (Apr 5, 2015)

One I saw looked like a steel ball, and the other did look like a short section of wood dowel. Thanks Imperial.


----------

